
How a selfie saved a Williamson County man from 99 years in prison - onewhonknocks
https://www.kvue.com/article/news/local/how-a-selfie-saved-a-williamson-county-man-from-99-years-in-prison/613848030
======
mikevp
"Editor's note: KVUE is not identifying Precopia's accuser because she hasn't
been charged with a crime."

Seriously? Seriously!?!?

I think the public needs to know who this CRAZY PERSON is so they can keep a
far, far distance away from her.

And she most certainly should be prosecuted, to the fullest extent of the law.

------
CryptoPunk
>>Precopia's accuser told police that the two had a troubled relationship when
they dated in high school several years ago, and she cited that as a reason
she reported that he assaulted her.

I don't understand, did she make the whole thing up?

~~~
LocalH
Sure sounds like it to me. Of course, they won't even release her name because
she wasn't "accused of a crime"

~~~
CryptoPunk
If she did indeed fabricate the allegation, this kind of complacency toward it
suggests to me an extremely sexist attitude on the part of the KVUE-ABC at the
expense of men. How else can you explain treating such an accusation so non-
chalantly, instead of like what it is: a severe transgression or moral and
legal bounds?

